# Fish advisory in Ohio likely in effect until 2011



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ST. MARYS, Ohio - The Ohio Environmental Protection Agency says itprobably won't endorse eating fish from the state's largest inland lakeuntil 2011 because of toxic algae there.









More...


----------

